# UK Grocery Shopping



## Art (Apr 15, 2010)

We will  be spending a  week in May at the Clowance House in Camborne, UK,  and we do plan to eat some meals in the unit.

Where are the closest significant size grocery stores?  What days and hours are they normally open?   (US people are spoiled by supermarkets that are open 24/7.)  We will have a vehicle.

Are there any recommendations of  reasonably priced restaurants, cafes, pubs, etc., within a 15 or 20 minute drive of the  resort?  

Thanks

Art


----------



## Keitht (Apr 15, 2010)

There is a Morrissons supermarket about 3 miles away en-route to Clowance just outside Redruth.  Can't help on the eating places as we either ate out during the day or ate in one of the on-site locations in the evening.


----------



## scotlass (Apr 16, 2010)

At Lizard Point there is a 'restaurant' that sits on the cliff and looks out over the ocean on both sides.  The food was good but what we mostly recall is the incredible view.  Very small so go at a time when there is not likely to be a lot of tourists.  

Caution:  if you go to St. Ives, DO NOT COME BACK LATE TO YOUR CARPARK!  We had a ticket for 60 GBP + VAT which translated to $132 at the time.  You can't get out of it because they put a lock on your tire until you pay up.  Other carparks may charge as well, but this one is notorious as was told to us by the receptionist at Clowance, after the fact!

We have stayed at Clowance twice and really enjoyed each trip.  I can't remember offhand the name of a nearby pub we ate in but it had a 'carvery' meal and it was outstanding.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Cotswolder (Apr 18, 2010)

Art said:


> We will  be spending a  week in May at the Clowance House in Camborne, UK,  and we do plan to eat some meals in the unit.
> 
> Where are the closest significant size grocery stores?  What days and hours are they normally open?   (US people are spoiled by supermarkets that are open 24/7.)  We will have a vehicle.
> 
> ...


Hi Art,

There are several large supermarkets within a few miles of Clowance.
Morrisons as KeithT has said. This is open 8.00am - 8.00pm except Sundays (10.00am - 4.00pm)

UK trading laws do NOT allow stores to be open all day on Sundays

There is a largish TESCO store in Camborne. This, we found was the nearest. It is open from 8.00am - 10.00pm each day except Sundays when it is 10.00am until 4.00pm.

There is a larger TESCO at Redruth which is open 24/6. Only open 10.00am - 4.00pm on Sundays.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 18, 2010)

Art,

Are you renting a car?  I assume you are and if so I would strongly recommend getting the Sat Nav/GPS option.  If you use this it will direct you to local shopping areas as well as sights that you wish to see, restaurants, etc, and also gives very good directions which save driving time with not having to worry about navigation.  The UK Sat Navs also tell you what the speed limits are and also give a warning when you are near the cameras that will send you tickets automatically if you are speeding.  You can also get around big traffic jams using the GPS.  We got it when we were there last year and it made driving much less stressful- I really recommend it.  If you already have a Sat Nav here then you can buy a chip for Europe and use it there.

tlwmkw


----------



## Art (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for some good information.

Now  that the UK airports have opened again, at least for today,  we might  get to use the info.

Art


----------

